# Best tactical light for a pistol?



## Grenadier (Apr 28, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a product that's similar, or better, than Surefire's X300, at a lower price?  

Don't get me wrong; I love my Surefire X300, but if there's something similarly as good for a lower price, I'd be willing to try it out.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2008)

I absolutely love my PentagOnLight and I think I bought mine around $55 or so.  It definately is a great tactical flash light!


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 28, 2008)

X300 is a great light!

How cheap do you want to go? I have a cheap coast LED "Lenser" light on my SBR that I'm pretty surprised with. Nowhere near an X300 but for what it cost its not bad.

I tried a Liberator handheld light at one indoor match. Its a good light that gives you more options if you want to use the light without the gun. Might have to pick one up myself.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2008)

The PentagOn Light that I use is a hand held light.  Personally I do not want too much stuff on any side arm that I have because of draw and malfunction issues.  It is all about reliability.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 28, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The PentagOn Light that I use is a hand held light.  Personally I do not want too much stuff on any side arm that I have because of draw and malfunction issues.  It is all about reliability.


I like a tactical/gun-mounted light for building searches and similar night-time needs.  Nothing like fumbling with after your flashlight when you really need to see somewhere...

But I don't like the holsters for tac lights for regular patrol; they're too loose, and I don't think they've got great retention.

Note that NONE of this removes the need for a good flashlight (or two), whether you work days or nights.  You can't use a gunlight just to illuminate something...


----------



## VegasM4 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a Streamlight TLR-1 LED tac light mounted on my Glock 21 and I couldn't be any happier with it.I work mostly at nights and a good weapon mounted light is invaluable for building searches,felony vehicle stops,and area searches at night.The jurisdiction I work in has weather,elevation,and temperature extremes and I have never had problems with my light.Be safe.


----------



## Zombievt (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup, the TLR-1 is a great choice. Aluminum body, the one I have is 80 lumen with and LED lamp but the new ones are 130 lumen, IRRC. You should be able to find them for around $100.00.


----------

